# The ratpack



## Esmie

Tought I should share some pics of my lovely rats!

This is my lovely Wille. His an agouti hooded, dumbo. 1 Â½year old
















And this is his brother Hugo, an agouti hooded eubk, dumbo, also 1 Â½year old









I also run an animalshelter for rats. These rats are looking for new lovely homes, but until then they stays at our place
This is Firenze, Althalus & Allanon








Firenze & Allaon








Allanon








Skrubbefar









Thats all from us!


----------



## TildaR8

Skrubbefar <3 NAWW!


----------



## Esmie

Tilda
Yes, Skrubbe looks alot like your Tander, doesn't he?


----------



## TildaR8

Yes but Skrubbefar have a more black on his "rygg"?


----------



## pinnacle

I love the rat picture second from the top. But I aint getting near the one second from the bottom.


----------



## Esmie

Thanks!
But what do you mean with; "But I aint getting near the one second from the bottom"??


----------



## pinnacle

the one down your shirt


----------



## lunascrest

Where are you located? Im looking for a rat adoption center. I need a male rat.


----------



## Caitlyn3409

hahaha my rat rides around in my shirt too.
I love the ones of them in trees. your rats are huge! But so adorable.


----------



## JennieLove

Awww so cute!


----------



## fallinstar

wow ur rats make my boys look small is there any thing that stunts their growth? or helps them grow more?or does it a depend on genes?


----------



## me_rat_lover

awww


----------



## Stace87

fallinstar said:


> wow ur rats make my boys look small is there any thing that stunts their growth? or helps them grow more?or does it a depend on genes?


How old are your boys? All ratties will differ in size, but just wondering if yours are fully grown yet.


----------

